# my first surf rod need help



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

im taking the plunge and building my first surf rod(ive never owned a surf rod and would like to try one out)

i need a 9-10ft 1 piece (if possible) rod blank that i can cast 6-12 ounces with(it can be 4-12 or 6-12 or 8-12 but it has to be able to cast 8 ounces and 12 ounces but if you can find one that cast 6-12 or 4-12 ill be happy as long as i can cast up to 12 ounces)....any suggestions on a decent blank?

thanks a lot for any replies


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Derek;
I just picked up a RainShadow SU 1209 1Pc
10 FT 5-12 oz. Have already cast it with guides taped on Feels Sweet! only needs 1 more coat of finish and its done. Price was good too!


----------

